
Show HN: Compile-time typechecked Akka actors - Chasmo
https://github.com/knutwalker/typed-actors
======
ryeguy
Why would you name it this? A feature by this name already exists as part of
akka. That's confusing and hard to find via google.

------
agentultra
This is rather cool and makes me want to look at Scala again if only for this.
Is this what is known as a "killer feature"?

------
rkrzr
This looks very cool. Does anybody have any experience using Typed Actors? Or
with Akka Typed?

